
Aiding is Abetting - revorad
http://www.guernicamag.com/interviews/954/moyo/
======
skybrian
It's apparently more complicated than that. Here's a review by one of her
former professors:

[http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/books/review...](http://www.independent.co.uk/arts-
entertainment/books/reviews/dead-aid-by-dambisa-moyo-1519875.html)

